
Show HN: Serverless CI – Hyper.sh Plugin for Jenkins - mrmrcoleman
https://blog.hyper.sh/serverless-ci-with-hyper-and-jenkins.html
======
IanCal
This is really interesting, I've seen people using jenkins not for CI but just
as a simple job scheduler, as it's a pretty well known thing with
jobs/timing/pipelines/etc along with emails and all that added.

Adding an extremely elastic cluster onto that sounds _nice_.

~~~
mrmrcoleman
Hey IanCal,

I'm from Hyper.sh.

We've seen a few people on Hyper.sh using Apache Airflow for job scheduling
but I agree that Jenkins would do a good job of it too, especially if the
headache of maintaining a VM cluster would go away.

If you do try the plugin out we'd love to get your feedback. We've have some
vocal early users of the plugin, but we could always use more!

